# linux loops forever (after suspend/resume)



## PMc (May 3, 2018)

Hi, I put this here as it may rather concern laptop users (allthough I'm using desktop).

I found that I could not reinstall/update the linux_base-c6 port, because ldconfig would loop forever. Then I found the existing linux-installation to behave the same, and that it concerns all linux binaries.
Reboot did help, and the fault was identified to appear after putting the machine to S3.

Some data:
Reproduceable with GENERIC kernel.
Version 11.1-RELEASE-p9
Unloading/reloading the linux klds does not help; the fault appears when a suspend/resume had happened before they were even loaded.


----------

